# I think I'm ready to take the plunge into the dye vat



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got a nice big dye pot, 16qts I think. There should be plenty of room for yarn to swim freely. I am using Cushing Perfection dyes. I have some questions before I begin. 

On the package it says to presoak the wool/yarn in warm water and a mild detergent. It doesn't say how long to soak it. I was under the impression that you pretty much want your wool to be fully waterlogged. 

It also says to determine weight of wool to be dyed. Is this a dry or wet weight?
Each packet dyes 1pound and the dry weight of this yarn is just shy of a pound.

I am to mix the dye (powder) in the dye pot with water and vinegar, I'm using citric acid. Then you add the presoaked wool.

I'm sort of hoping for an unevenly dyed yarn but not really obviously so. I know I should open the skeins. Any ideas? Will the wool dye unevenly just on its own due to natural variations in the wool? This is a white fleece that I spun, it was prepared at a mill and no oil was used on this wool.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Can't help you with the questions, I've never done my own dying, but WE WANT PICTURES!!!:teehee:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'm no help either, I'm just reading because I've been toying with the idea of getting some bare yarn and venturing into dying myself. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll try to accommodate ladies


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm going to be following along! I haven't dyed, but I'm dying to. :teehee: Sorry.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

No clue here, either, but anxiously awaiting pictures! 

You are so brave....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Whee, dyeing!

The weight of the yarn is DRY, before you soak it.
Soak the yarn at least 30 minutes before transferring it over.

How are the skeins tied right now? 
Sometimes stirring them in the dyepot can crate a snarl....
so be sure your ends are secured and everything tied, but not too tightly.
Any tight places in the ties creates spot where the dye wont reach.
That can be a neat effect, if you want some white stitches, otherwise it sucks.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can dip the banks a bit in, then 1/4 in then half, then 3/4, then all. This will give you variation in shade.

Sorry for a  auto correct.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

GAM is right- weight is dry weight.

If you want a tonal difference, you can do it a couple of ways. 

You can mix a weaker solution than the packet calls for and add your yarn. Then you can add more dye to the pot just around the edges. 

Depending on how thick the yarn skeins are, the inner strands of yarn will likely take the color a little lighter and the outer strands will take it up faster and more deeply.

Have fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you so much for the support and answers. This is for the long awaited sweater for my DIL. It will be a Meginta.

GAM the ends are secured. I'm not sure they are "tight" I can slip most of my ties up and down with ease. The ties that secure the ends may be tighter. I'll stick them back on the swift and retire them. 

Would you recommend just puddling them into the pot of open the skeins into a circle as best and I'm able? I'm inclined to dump or puddle them in the post. Maura that's an idea I may try. I have two packets of the dye color I want. I'll see how saturated the color is with one packet.

By mild detergent would that mean wool wash/shampoo? How much do I add?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have never added detergent. I have found that you can get great tonal yarns from not soaking it beforehand. Put the dry wool into the pot and it will soak up the dye differently in different places. I think WIHH's method is probably best though. I have taken part of the yarn out early and draped it over a spoon that's lying over the top of the pot. Then take another bit out a bit later, and keep going until I run out of spoons. 

Good luck!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I just put a few drops of dish soap in the soak water.
You just want to break the bonds of any grease so the dye molecules can adhere.
Some people use a bit of vinegar in the soak instead.


Have you read the tutorials on Dharma Tradings website?
They answer every possible question. 

http://www.dharmatrading.com/home/did-you-know-how-acid-dye-works.html


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I make sure the hanks are tied loosly in 4 places, useing figure 8's thru the strands. Disolve your dye in a canning jar with a bit of warm water. Have your yarn in your dyepot,just barely covered with water, get it hot. Then add your color by just pouring a bit here and there, do not stir or boil. This is when if you want you can add more than 1 color, same as you did the first color. Turn off heat,let cool. Pick out of the water and rinse. Usally the yarn will have absorbed all of the dye. You will have diffrent variences in the color over the yarn depending on how spaced out the yarn is in the dye "pot" , such as how big the pot is. I use a electric turkey cooker. If I want the color to move into areas of the yarn, I'll "help" it along with a plastic fork or bamboo skure. I always just put vinegar into the water, just because it's one less process. There are so many dyes these days,that just use vinegar, makes it so Fun.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You all are a wealth of info. Thank you! I will check out that tutorial GAM, thank you!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

If I presoak I use a bit of vinegar in my water, not detergent. If you want different tones, try heating your water in the dyepot, add vinegar and your fiber. After the fiber is in pour dye in around the edges. 

Another fun thing to do is solar dying in canning jars. I stuff 'em with my dry fiber, sprinkle dry dye-- you can use one color or multiple colors - on the top and then pour my hot vinegar water over the top. Cap and put in the sun. Have fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

And so it begins :viking:
Yarn resting on top of the soak water in the kitchen sink. I seem to only be able to post one picture at a time


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Submerged in soak water.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

All of the accoutrements. The photo is upside down


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

In the dye pot


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

About a half hour later, still not exhausted. But it looks like lots of variation in the color. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It seems to take a long time to exhaust the vat. I added more citric acid to maybe help with the up-take. I'm not sure if that is correct or not, it seemed logical. I had to step out for a few hours so I turned off the heat and put the lid on it. I havent checked it since I got home, I'm eating and then taking a nap, had a headache all morning for the third or fourth day in a tow now


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here it is :indif: it's supposed to be magenta, it looks more maroon to red to me. Maybe when it's dry....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Majenta as in pink? It will lighten as it drys. Boy, that is alot of yarn,just 1 pound? It looks very good,no white spots.
Sorry about the headache,do you get migraines?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea Megenta as in PINK! My daughter in love loves pink, this is not what I wanted :umno:

Yes, I do get migraines and I take prescription meds, they don't always work


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Beautiful! Thank you for taking the time do post this!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I am sorry you had a migraine. Ugh. Those are nasty. 

It may not be the shade of deep pink you were looking for but it sure looks pretty to me! Looks like a lot of yarn, too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I like the color, it's just not what I wanted. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a lovely color! Did the interesting tones remain once the yarn was dry? Do you think your towels and undies are in danger of becoming pink in the wash some time after this? A lot of times darker dyes seem to bleed in the wash and this is just the right color for some impressive bleeding, too! I like it, though, that shade of red is one of my favorite colors.

Did you spin the yarn? What's it made of? I'll go back and re-read the posts, it's probably in there and I missed it.

<insert bit of time here to go back and re-read the posts>

Nope, didn't see if it was wool yarn or not, but I'm guessing it is?

And why do folks add the vinegar along with the dye? Isn't that supposed to be the fixative? Somehow I'd think it should be added afterwards as a rinse or something?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hotzcatz the color variations stayed there. I doubt my laundry will be in danger as this is wool that will be hand washed. There wasn't any bleeding when I rinsed it, which is unusual since reds usually bleed a lot.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's a beautiful shade!!
I really love those tonal bits as well. I have no doubt it is going to work up into a gorgeous sweater, or whatever you decide to make!:goodjob:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! That deep a red with no bleeding! Woot! Ya done good! Great job!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well, haven't washed it, just rinsed. I'm going to wind the skeins tonight into balls and hopefully cast on :sing:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The yarn will only take up as much dye as it will take up. After your half hour you could have removed the yarn and put in an unused skein which would have taken up the remaining dye and matched the darker skeins but lighter. When you near the dyed wool, you may loose some of the color.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I wound all the skeins last night. Arrrgggg, it's upside down :stars: I'll fix it later.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's the set up.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

It might not be the pinky magenta you were hoping for, but I think it is beautiful burgundy yarn. The sweater will be lovely.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Kris! I like the color and the way it came out too. I'm just disappointed it wasn't what I wanted. No big deal really.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Country Red.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

More like Michigan cherry red


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Gorgeous color...love the different shades !! Cant wait to watch your sweater progress !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I am actually knitting a swatch for this. I NEVER knit swatches. I'll post a picture when I get done with the swatch. I still feel super busy and next week is going to be crazy.


----------

